

Ask HN: What should every programmer know about memory nowadays? - Elzair

Ulrich Drepper&#x27;s 2007 series of articles, What Every Programmer Should Know About Memory, is widely considered a must read. However, it was written 8 years ago (a lifetime in the tech world). What changes should the modern programmer be aware of?
======
arisAlexis
Programmers need to stress more about their own brain's memory speed and
optimization that the pc's..

